# VERY clever new Honda Accord Advert



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The one with all the car parts having a knock on effect to each other in a chain of events..... With a gunmetal grey accord estate being shown at the end of it.

Anybody else seen it?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Blimey, must be good if two of you post at about the same time 

Moley


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I posted first... ner ner ner


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Ok what was the tune when then speakers kick in ;D 8)


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

http://www.honda.co.uk/newcars/accord300k.html

Dave


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I agree a brilliant advert. 8)


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I saw it during the grand prix. I even stopped going on about what a miserable git David Coulthard is while it was on. Very good.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Superb advert... one of the few ad's that I actually stopped what I was doing and watched the screen!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

The tune was _Rappers Delight_ by _The Sugarhill Gang_. But you knew that, didn't you, Jonah?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

ive got the original vinyl


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

PhoTToniq, you're either an anorak wearing record collector or very old. Either way we have a little too much in common


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I've just seen it for the first time  well impressed ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I said what u hear is not a test i'm rappin to the beat with me the groove and my friends we're gonna try and move ur feet.....and sooo on [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey Jonah, I bet you've got furry seat covers and dice to match! ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Just seen the ad tonight on the telly (David_A's link didn't work for me the other night) - can now see why you two rushed to the TT Forum to post about it ;D. Very, very clever ideas.

Moley


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Mmmmmmmm. Must buy a Honda.


----------

